# 06 maxima auto trans



## Kenny1964 (Mar 20, 2017)

Replacing motor and trans, the motor and trans that I purchased came from Japan and the company said that I would have to remove a gear from the trans I have and put it in the new trans so that the speedo would work. Can someone please tell me what gear they are talking about and where it is located


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

It's just the speedo drive gear. You should find its location on parts diagram or in the FSM.


----------

